# Aransas Pass



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone know's of a really nice place to take the trailer and camp for the weekend in Aransas Pass. My brother and his family live there so, we want to go for a weekend and visit. But, we still want our peace when family day is over. 
Thank's for any help.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Rockport or Port Aransas. Port A will be closer to AP, but will have a ferry ride to/from. Rv parks in Rockport will prolly be 20 miles/30-35 minutes

I forgot about this one in AP, my wife brought it up. I think its fairly new, have driven by it several times
http://www.thepalmsrvpark.com/map-directions/


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks saltbranch.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Ransom Road RV Park is awesome. Very clean, organized, and good manager (if Ben is still there). Close to boat launch. Good burgers down the street at Mickey's. Will be crowded, but some of the winter Texans should be in transition right now and opening up spots.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

X2 on Ransom Road, or if you want a little more separation you can hop the Ferry over to Port A. The County park has hook-ups behind the dunes, or primitive camping right on the beach with access to the dump station when you leave. Not too bad if you have a generator to recharge or run the AC as needed.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ransom Road is our summer home.....best place down there.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I would prefer ICW RV Park. Nice pier on ICW.....good fishing from bank also.


----------

